# Finishing End Grain?



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

The last box I made with a patchwork endgrain lid required 14 coats of wiped on Spar before I got the flat/smooth/gloss finish I wanted. Is there a quicker way? I have trouble getting that 'piano finish' on end grain. Grain fillers won't work here due to all the different colored woods. Help please! You can click on my projects to see the type lid I'm refering to.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Particularly with oil, if you don't allow enough time between coats, it just keeps seeping deeper and deeper into the wood. You want to coat the surface, not pressure treat the wood. Try extending the time between coats to let one coat completely dry before applying the next. This is not the entire solution but could be used with other methods to obtain your desired result. Additionally, try sanding the end grain to a higher grit. This can also help keep the oil from penetrating so much.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

What Rance said 
on the end grain sand to 600-1000 the finer the grit the less finish penetrates .


----------



## IrishWoodworker (Mar 28, 2007)

Gluesize works well on endgrain so that it lays down a "base" for any finish that you apply. I am not for sure if it will benefit you in this situation, and it never hurts to give it the good ol' scholar try. I just take ww glue and mix it 50/50 with water. If you glue is really thick use a 25% glue 75% water solution. I don't know how well it will work with an oil finish though. Let us know if you try it and how the results. Merry Christmas.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll try sanding it to much finer grits (GROAN!) tomorrow. The glue idea concerns me as I'm afraid it will keep the oil from 'beautifying' the wood. It never looks good when I oil over glue I missed when sanding.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Dang here was a question I knew the answer to and you all beat me to the punch! I always sand my end grain to at least 600 grit, sometimes higher depending on the project. Works like a charm.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

Didn't see any projects with an end grain top….

I think what has been said will help and work but I will also add to put on a couple of coats of de-waxed shellac before the varnish, this will help tremendously.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Childress, The end grain top project is on page 3 of my projects and is titled "does this qualify for my merit badge". I have never used shellac but maybe its time I learned. Thanks.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Childress, this box has the end grain top


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i just brush on some from a can
on end grain
till it is well saturated

let dry good

then sand smooth

then use the wipe on

as they are the same
(just thinner in wipe on)
they are compatible


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I broke down and bought the Abranet sampler and sanded my end grain to 600 grit, then applied Blo. It already looks better than my previous ones. I would like to finish these 2 boxes with BLO and Renissance Wax and no other finish. This gives a really 'touchable' finish. What does the LJ brain trust think about this plan? Thanks for all the suggestions so far.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

What brand of "Spar" are you using?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Min Wax


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Okay, I had thought you were talking about Spar Varnish.

Blessings,
Bro. Tenzin


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

hobomonk, I thought I was talking about Spar Varnish??? Now I'm really confused (not for the first time though).


----------



## davevan (Jul 25, 2010)

End grain is always extra work, but rewarding. I usually sand to 320 or finer, burnish with 0000 steel wool, and then polish with worn out 320+ wet-dry paper. Comes out looking good.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

MinWax doesn't make Spar Varnish. They make a consumer-grade product known as Spar Urethane. 
14 coats of real Spar Varnish would take more than a month to apply, with several days drying time between coats, and would be thick as your thumb.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.ehow.com/facts_7293353_spar-varnish-vs_-spar-urethane.html

*Hobomonk* , thanks for pointing this out : )
Happy Holidays !


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks hobomonk, I didn't realize the difference between varnish and urethane. I learned something today so it must be a good day!


----------

